# Euskera: Birjina gaztetto bat zegoen



## tais.minsk

Estimados amigos
necesito la pronunciacion y la traducion (al español) de este villancico. Quiero traducirlo al bieloruso (espero que sea muy simbolico). Es muy importante!!!! Por favor! 

Birjina gaztetto bat zegoen Kreazale Jaonaren othoitzen,
Nuiz et'aingürü bat lehiatü Beitzen zelütik jaitxi
Mintzatzera haren. Aingüria sartzen, diolarik:«Agur, graziaz zira betherik,
Jaona da zurekin, benedikatü Zira eta haitatü Emazten gañetik».


----------



## Orlin

Добро пожаловать на форум!
Во-первых, прочитайте правила форума: http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq - переводы таких больших текстов здесь не разрешаются.
Во-вторых, какой этот язык? Скажите другим участникам, чтобы они могли Вам помочь.


----------



## tais.minsk

Большое спасибо!

Это Басский. Здесь только первые строчки, а сама колядка намного длиннее)
Es Euskera. Aqui solo primeras lineas (el villancico es mas largo))) )


----------



## Orlin

tais.minsk said:


> Большое спасибо!
> 
> Это Басский. Здесь только 10 первых строчек, а сама колядка намного длиннее)
> es euskera. Aqui solo 10 primeras lineas (el villancico es mas largo))) )


 
К сожалению следует оставить не больше *4* строчек - это лимит для переводов здесь по правилам.


----------



## tais.minsk

ну я их трансформировала, немного, просто в противном случае весь смысл совсем потеряется, насколько я понимаю


----------



## jmnjmn

Birjina gaztetto bat zegoen 
Kreazale Jaonaren othoitzen,
 Nuiz et'aingürü bat lehiatü 
Beitzen zelütik jaitxi
 Mintzatzera haren. 
Aingüria sartzen, diolarik:
«Agur, graziaz zira  betherik,
 Jaona da zurekin, benedikatü 
Zira eta haitatü Emazten gañetik».

Es un villancico popular. Pertenece al momento de la anunciación del  ángel (Gabriel, creo) a la Virgen María. Los últimos versos son los  primeros del "Ave Mará" (gartia plena, benedicta tu in mulieribus...).
La traducción sería más o menos esta:

Estaba una vigen jovencita
rezando al Señor Crador,
cuando apareció en su ventana 
un ángel que bajó del cielo
a hablar con ella. El ángel le dijo entrando:
"Agur (salve) [María] llena eres de gracia
el Señor está contigo,
bendita tú eres, elegida,
sobre todas las mujeres."

Creo que es dialecto suletino (Zuberoa).


----------



## tais.minsk

jmnjmn said:


> Birjina gaztetto bat zegoen
> Kreazale Jaonaren othoitzen,
> Nuiz et'aingürü bat lehiatü
> Beitzen zelütik jaitxi
> Mintzatzera haren.
> Aingüria sartzen, diolarik:
> «Agur, graziaz zira  betherik,
> Jaona da zurekin, benedikatü
> Zira eta haitatü Emazten gañetik».
> 
> Es un villancico popular. Pertenece al momento de la anunciación del  ángel (Gabriel, creo) a la Virgen María. Los últimos versos son los  primeros del "Ave Mará" (gartia plena, benedicta tu in mulieribus...).
> La traducción sería más o menos esta:
> 
> Estaba una vigen jovencita
> rezando al Señor Crador,
> cuando apareció en su ventana
> un ángel que bajó del cielo
> a hablar con ella. El ángel le dijo entrando:
> "Agur (salve) [María] llena eres de gracia
> el Señor está contigo,
> bendita tú eres, elegida,
> sobre todas las mujeres."
> 
> Creo que es dialecto suletino (Zuberoa).



jmnjmn, muchas gracias)))
Pero no podria Usted ayudarme con la pronunciacion en eusquera?


----------

